# Spanish camping



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are at camping la voltra at benicarlo at the moment has anyone got any suggestions where to visit next on our way to benidorm but don t want to get there till the end of the week. thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We aren't far from you Kevanna at an aire at a restaurant called Spaetzlefritz.

Amongs our favourites round here is Morella, there is a basic aire there, there are several more on the inland route south. A favourite of ours is Jalance where there is also an aire. You should find both in the database on here.

It depends what you want, we like the countryside and meeting locals in Bars etc. so we stay away from the built up coastal areas where the Brits congregate, Alan.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

yes weve been to morella. what a lovelly spot we will go there again. i dont suppose you know if the respol that has lpg in Valencia is open on sundays do you? we need to top up we dont know weather to stay here till tomorrow just in case. is the sun shinning for you too


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, the one the Taxis use is, Calle de Gremis from memory, Alan.

Edit: Yes, sunny here too.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Kevanna can you tell me if the campsite at Benicarlo is good or not as we are thinking of stopping there in the new year.Thank you
Sylke


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

erneboy said:


> We aren't far from you Kevanna at an aire at a restaurant called Spaetzlefritz.
> 
> Amongs our favourites round here is Morella, there is a basic aire there, there are several more on the inland route south. A favourite of ours is Jalance where there is also an aire. You should find both in the database on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

the campsite is fine, its on hard standing and all the facilties are included. it is 6euro a nite electric 2 euro for 6amp or 2.50 for 10amp electric. you can pass your washing to reception 3 euro to wash and they bring it back to your van an hour later. there is a supermarket 20mins walk or lidl and others 20min cycle into town. there is free wifi. the sun shinning. we will definetly be back its great.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*on way*

Javea

There are two sites in Javea. The above is nicer. Bit tricky for very big vans. But closer to Playa Arenal.

If you have bikes, take a ride to Javea Port for coffee or lunch.
You can get a boat around to Denia from the port.

Try the Old Town Market on Thursdays.

Do some dreaming. Take a look at some nice Villas. Quite a few famous people have a des res in Javea. We stayed next door to The Douglas & Zeta-Jones last year.

Good luck wherever you stay.

Might see you in Benidorm in Dec/Jan?

TM


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Look, can we just cut out all this yakking about sunshine, local bars and cheap campsites. Just,just stop it will you!
seamus, snowed in, freezing, burst pipes and no bleepin plumbers. :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bktayken said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > We aren't far from you Kevanna at an aire at a restaurant called Spaetzlefritz.
> ...


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

erneboy said:


> bktayken said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Seamus, I forgot you have health problems at the moment. I hope you are fixed up and on the road again soon, Alan.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: spanish camping*



kevanna1959 said:


> We are at camping la voltra at benicarlo at the moment has anyone got any suggestions where to visit next on our way to benidorm but don t want to get there till the end of the week. thanks


 Hi Kev, was that you at La Volta with the Lunar MH?


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*camping la volta*

Had a look at La Volta web site and it says its open easter to september, could you check if its open in january. thanks


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: camping la volta*



bendog said:


> Had a look at La Volta web site and it says its open easter to september, could you check if its open in january. thanks


hi bendog . i was thinking the same jan-feb. jud


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I wanna go to Spain to get some sunshine but OH has 'stuff' to do these coming weeks & over xmas so it looks like I'll have to wait till the rally in April . . unless I can creep away without her noticing [which wouldn't be that difficult :wink:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Site open*

Just been to reception and yes they are open Jan/Feb. Be aware that there are the usual Spanish farming noises - dogs, cocks, donkeys, etc etc, but we stayed 4 nights and slept OK. :wink:


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

that was us we in benidorm now at raco. merry christmas to everyone, here and there


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi kevanna1959.

Where on Raco R U.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi steve and ann we r on 375 pop in if u want kev ann


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi kevanna1959

Will call in thursday morning.

We have good friends on 374.

steve & ann


----------

